# What is the V-belt size on the 54" deck



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Hello folks, 

I worked the bejesus out of my new DGT 6K this weekend - no doubt much harder than I should have.

However, that being what it is, I managed to wear out the belt on the mower deck. I cannot find what size this belt and need to replace it ASAP. Does anyone know the size of the belt for the 54" deck.

thanks
SnowMower


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

wow....how many hours on the mower? I would say the belts should be good for several 100 hours. I looked on Sears Parts and that belt is $90. There was no mention of the width, can you not measure yours?

Maybe someone on here will know.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

If I told you it just rolled 5 hours, what would you say?  

I can get the belt a lot cheaper at local "clearance center" type store. But, I need to know the size. I still have the old one in tacked (she's pretty beat up though), so I can use that to measure off. I'd just prefer to be able to call ahead with the proper size to make sure I don't make the trip for nothing.

thanks
SnowMower


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Called Sears and they told me the belt is 5/8th by 141 inches.
And, at the low low cost of $$146.99. ig: 

Called UAP/Napa, and same belt is $50.

Keeping in mind this is Canadian dollars. Yikes!!!!

Now, can anyone confirm this for me. According to gent at UAP/Napa, the part is a B144 - B=5/8th and 144=141 inches.
Seems like an awfully strange naming convention to me. Does this ring true?

SnowMower


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snowmower _
> *Called Sears and they told me the belt is 5/8th by 141 inches.
> And, at the low low cost of $$146.99. ig:
> 
> ...


Yes, A is 1/2", B is 5/8"

I didn't know about the 3" offset. I've always had good results using the belt length as the size. Just remember to measure the outside length.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

I just have to ask  How in the world did you go through a belt in 5 hours???


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

When I first signed on to cut the property here at work, it was about a month and a half ago. Since then, life kind of got in the way. I finally managed to get the trailer and tractor straightened out this weekend and went right to work cutting.

So, long story short. When I took the contract, the grass was max knee high. Now, it is closer to waist high and the weeds have really thickened up.

Not to mention, I found a stump that was thick enough to actually stall the 25hp kholer. And the ant hills ...

Lets just say, it was a little rougher than I expected. Tractor did real good though.

SnowMower.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Found the reason for the failed belt. Turns out the tension pulley is high and out of alignment with the others. Sears will be stopping by on Monday to check her out.

SnowMower.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I hope you are back up and running soon! I would assume there will be no charge or the service call, and new belt????:nerd:


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

The service call is free and they'd better replace that belt. I just dropped $58 to get a belt to get me back up and running till then. If I have to wait much longer, I'll be cutting the property with a chain saw, not a tractor.

SnowMower


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Scissors and a ruler, you want to do a professional job!

Just kidding, I would hope they give you a new belt!!!!!eace:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I would think they would give you a new belt. Even though you bought one to get you by they owe you a belt under warranty.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

So, if the pulley is still out of alignment aren't you killing the new belt also? Someone said these 54" decks had disappeared from sears for a little while, could this be the reason?


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

The belt I bought is from UAP/NAPA is much more robust than the original belt that was on it from Sears. First 5 hours with Sears belt and it disintegrated. The NAPA belt made it through the next 5 hours, and while there are signs of wear, it is in much better condition that the Sear's belt.

SnowMower


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

I am quite curious what Sears has to say, be sure to let us know.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Well, the man from Sears come by today. The solution (quick fix) is to add a spacer under the spindle pulley for the far left (driver's side) blade to lift it ever so slightly. Apparently the tension pulley is deliberately higher and angled upwards to meet the PTO pulley. Other possible fix is to put in a spacer between the clutch to drop it down a little as well.

He did not have a spare belt in stock (back ordered), but said that they would ship one to my home as soon as it arrives.

I also got him to sharpen my blades. Needed it bad even after only 10 hours of seat time.

Price = free of charge.

SnowMower


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well i hope he has you fixed up now snowmower and make sure they send you a new belt stay on them till you get it.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Guess what fellas ... 35 hours and belt number 2 is history.

I don't think it is an alignment problem this time, more cockpit error than anything. Most of you guys we be apauled at what I will mow over. 

The catalyst for this one was riding up onto a hump, balancing on the mower deck with both rear wheels off the ground. Think I stretched the belt a little.

Never did get that first belt from Sears. Call the parts dept and they said they shipped it to my office. I checked with the boys in receiving and they said nothing ever came. I called Sears again, couldn't get a straight answer (not even sure I got the right department ... press 1 for frustration ... press 2 for idiocy ... press 3 to go to previous menu ... press 9 to repeat choices).

Oh well.

SnowMower


----------

